# Your Flapjack recipes



## FeistySquirrel (3 Apr 2014)

What recipes do you all use? .. I think it's time we get a flapjack super thread put together with all the oaty goodness! 

*What's your secret recipe?*

Here's the threads list of recipes so far! _Click on the 'Spoiler' button to read the main ingredients_

*Ginger *_JPLL_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009673


Spoiler



5 oz butter
4 tabs syrup
5 oz soft brown sugar
1 oz granulated sugar
1 lb oats
handful crystalised ginger...........or dates / raisins etc



*No-Sugar  *_Steady_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009684


Spoiler



6 tbsp Golden Syrup
200g unsalted butter
330g porridge oats



*Whatever is laying around *_winjim_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009704


Spoiler



150g sugar
250g butter (1 pack)
350g oats
Dollop of golden syrup
Plus whatever's lying around in the form of nuts, seeds, dried fruit etc.



*Dates *_MikeG
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009743_


Spoiler



9 oz dates, stoned & chopped
3.5 oz porridge oats
2 oz self raising flour
3 oz brown sugar
2 oz sultanas
loads of cinnaman, to taste
a sprinkle of salt, to taste
4 oz chopped nuts (pecans, walnuts, pistachios)
4 tablespoons of olive oil
2 eggs, beaten



*Crumbly but pretty good *_hoski_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009878


Spoiler



Rolled oats 8 oz
Brown sugar 2 oz
Butter 4 oz
Golden syrup 2 tablespoonfuls



*Orange Zest *_Archeress_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/#post-3009948


Spoiler



Butter
Syrup
Oats
Orage Zest
Sunflower Seeds
Chocolate Orange
Marmmalade
Cinnamon
Fruit



*Café Special **(Sultanas, Pumpkin, Cocounutt & Cranberrys)* _format_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/post-3028905


Spoiler



500g oats
100g sultanas
200g pumpkin seeds
150g coconut
100g dried cranberrys
1kg tin of condensed milk



*The Best bar none **(Seeds, Hazlenuts, Rasins, Rum)* _RAYMOND_
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-flapjack-recipes.153319/post-3031729


Spoiler



200 gms oats
225 gms plain flour
150 gms light brown sugar
250gms butter
sesame seeds,..2 handfuls
sunflower seeds 2 handfuls
pumpkin seeds 2 handfuls
hazelnuts, 1 pack
raisins half a pack
golden syrup..3 tablespoons
2 bars of 70% chocolate
rum..enough to cover the raisins


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2014)

I use the following recipe for Flapjack, it's really quite easy...


walk to shop
locate flapjack
head for counter
purchase flapjack
enjoy


----------



## JPLL (3 Apr 2014)

*Ginger Flapjacks*
5 oz butter
4 tabs syrup
5 oz soft brown sugar
1 oz granulated sugar
1 lb oats
handful crystalised ginger...........or dates / raisins etc
- melt together butter, syrup and sugar
- mix in oats and ginger
- cook 150C for 15-20 mins for soft texture
- cut into slices whilst warm


----------



## jayonabike (3 Apr 2014)

Mine's a variation of Montys
Ask the Mrs 'can you put some flapjacks on the shopping'
Mrs puts flapjacks in online shopping basket
Man delivers shopping
Locate flapjacks in shopping bag
Put in cupboard until needed


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Apr 2014)

Swap the syrup for honey


----------



## Steady (3 Apr 2014)

Mine is very basic, I intentionally don't use the sugar, personally I don't miss it, but this is the only recipe I've ever used, and the last time I had any other flap jack was years ago so can't miss what you don't know!


6 tbsp Golden Syrup
200g unsalted butter
330g porridge oats
Melt Butter, Syrup
Mix in oats
Gas 4, 25 minutes.


----------



## winjim (3 Apr 2014)

150g sugar
250g butter (1 pack)
350g oats
Dollop of golden syrup
Plus whatever's lying around in the form of nuts, seeds, dried fruit etc.
Melt together then 150deg for 30-40 mins. You want it crisp enough that it's not all fally aparty, but soft enough to chew.

Runners world has a recipe this month, but they call it "DIY energy bars". Bunch of ponces


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2014)

The above two recipes look very tasty, but surely those quantities are seriously low!


----------



## MikeG (3 Apr 2014)

Right, mine is very different. Instead of golden syrup and sugar, the sweetness mainly comes from dates, and this makes it chewy and less likely to be either rock hard, or turn into a pile of crumbs when you hit the first bad bit of tarmac.

9 oz dates, stoned & chopped
3.5 oz porridge oats
2 oz self raising flour
3 oz brown sugar
2 oz sultanas
loads of cinnaman, to taste
a sprinkle of salt, to taste
4 oz chopped nuts (pecans, walnuts, pistachios)
4 tablespoons of olive oil
2 eggs, beaten

Pre-warm the oven to 180C whilst you weigh that lot out, then mix the above and spoon into a greased shallow tin about 8" square, and flatten the top with the back of a spoon. Cook for 30 mins @ 180.


----------



## hoski (3 Apr 2014)

*NEW FAVOURITE THREAD.*

These can be a little bit crumbly but they're pretty good

Rolled oats 8 oz
Brown sugar 2 oz
Butter 4 oz
Golden syrup 2 tablespoonfuls (I don’t use measuring spoons here. 2 ordinary tablespoonfuls with as much as sticks to them!)

Mix the oats and sugar together. Melt the butter and syrup together. Add to the oats and sugar and mix well.
Line a tin (approx. 10 inches by 7 inches) with baking parchment. Spread the mixture in the tin, pressing it down evenly.
Bake for about 25 minutes on 180/Gas 4
Cool in the tray but remember to cut it into pieces while still warm.

Variations...
Use half black treacle and half golden syrup. Add 1 teaspoon ground ginger.
Add dried fruit and seeds, about 4 oz in total. Reduce oats to 7 oz.
A few oz of dessicated coconut is a good addition as well


----------



## winjim (3 Apr 2014)

Dayvo said:


> The above two recipes look very tasty, but surely those quantities are seriously low!


Normalised to one pack of butter. Saves on mess and waste. Can always be scaled


----------



## Archeress (3 Apr 2014)

Okay.... I have a couple...

I use a standard flapjack mix, but into the butter and syrup mix melting in the pan I put the zest of 1 or 2 oranges, using a zester, not a grater. Then depending on the topping I either bake as is, or sprinkle some sunflower seeds on top. Once baked and cooled I would top the plain one with melted chocolate orange (you can add some plain or milk chocolate to reduce the sickliness). For the one baked with sunflower seeds, I would make a glaze with 3tbs fine cut marmalade and 1tbs water and brush over the top of a cooled flapjack.

Second recipe is made with standard flapjack mix but adding cinnamon to the melted butter and syrup, and then some dried fruit with the oats. My preference is dried apple or pear, but if you cant get those then raisins or sultanas.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## FeistySquirrel (3 Apr 2014)

I've updated the first post with a list and links to all the recipes :-) And I've just been out to buy some ingredients


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Apr 2014)

I like the sound of MikeG's date flapjacks. There's a chap at work has a recipe with bananas in that sounds good. I'll try to find out...


----------



## jefmcg (3 Apr 2014)

I find commercial flapjacks too sweet, and also my sweet tooth disappears on a ride.

http://www.riverford.co.uk/recipes/view/recipe/carrot-flapjack



> 150g rolled oats
> 175g finely grated carrots
> 175g grated cheese
> 1 egg beaten
> ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

@Arch also has a recipe for cheesy flapjacks as well...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Swap the syrup for honey


Sounds like a great idea. I have a friend who has beehives. Although until encountering this forum, I thought flapjacks were , as in American usage, like a pancake. We had British style flapjacks as well, they were called oat bars.


----------



## MikeG (5 Apr 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> ........ I thought flapjacks were , as in American usage, like a pancake. ......



You're thinking of drop-scones. Which are completely unlike scones, even dropped ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2014)

No, really.
http://www.flap-jacks.com
I go there when I have to travel back down east.


----------



## MikeG (5 Apr 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, really.
> http://www.flap-jacks.com
> I go there when I have to travel back down east.


No really, those are drop scones. I dunno, we lend you a perfectly good language and you mangle it up completely


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2014)

We do it, because it irritates you.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> No really, those are drop scones. I dunno, we lend you a perfectly good language and you mangle it up completely


_Oi!_ Share credit where it's due. We did our fair share of mangling too, you know .


----------



## Nicola10 (8 Apr 2014)

I like to make banana flapjacks, I use 

Oats, butter, honey or syrup, heat two bananas in the microwave til they become mushy and sweet

Tastes amazing, sometimes add in some nuts and raisins as well


----------



## FeistySquirrel (9 Apr 2014)

I didn't find the scales until after I put it in the oven.. . The taste test will come shortly.


----------



## uclown2002 (9 Apr 2014)

Looking good! Which recipe did you use?


----------



## FeistySquirrel (9 Apr 2014)

Nothing fancy for this one.. 
One block of butter, chucked in some sugar gave a generous helping of syrup, and just under 400g of oats. Give or take. 

Based on the recipe above using 250g butter. 
I was going to put some dried fruit in but we don't have any left


----------



## FeistySquirrel (9 Apr 2014)

It was of an acceptable standard =). 
Not bad for a first attempt!


----------



## JPLL (9 Apr 2014)

Nom - pass us a slice over. I'll have one from the middle!!


----------



## zacklaws (9 Apr 2014)

This is one I posted on the forum April 2011 when the same question was asked and it has stood its test of time to this day for me:-

http://www.recumbent-bikes-truth-for-you.com/homemade-energy-bar.html

Original post:- 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/energy-bars.74280/

I still use Lizies Granola from Tesco's but it is pricey


----------



## Jon George (9 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Right, mine is very different.



Read this post at about 18.30, went and bought the dates and took first batch out at 20.00 (Didn't use sultanas - experimented with chopped apricots and cranberries.) Lasted just over six minutes before trying a slice. Absolutely delicious!  Take a bow, sir - your work here is done!


----------



## BrumJim (15 Apr 2014)

If its not a terrible pun, can we make this into a sticky thread?


----------



## format (15 Apr 2014)

500g oats
100g sultanas
200g pumpkin seeds
150g coconut
100g dried cranberrys
1kg tin of condensed milk

All mixed together then bake for 40 mins at 140c.

Any of the ingredients except oats/condensed milk are interchangeable but that's one of my favourites.


----------



## format (15 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3028913, member: 259"]I like your style!

Seriously, that sounds good.[/QUOTE]

I worked in a cafe for a long time and used that recipe - it was a hit with a lot of people! I like to add a touch of cinnamon, too.


----------



## FeistySquirrel (15 Apr 2014)

Just updated the first post with your recipe, @format .


----------



## SotonCyclist (16 Apr 2014)

cheers for some of these guys, looking at new foods to take out with me on rides so going to be swapping my cycling cap for a chefs hat pretty soon.


----------



## speccy1 (16 Apr 2014)

format said:


> 500g oats
> 100g sultanas
> 200g pumpkin seeds
> 150g coconut
> ...


Is that using the dried coconut that the supermarkets sell?


----------



## RAYMOND (16 Apr 2014)

Right.. these are the best bar none.. I make them all the time,also take them into work sometimes where the nurses demolish them

200 gms oats
225 gms plain flour
150 gms light brown sugar
250gms butter
sesame seeds,..2 handfuls
sunflower seeds 2 handfuls
pumpkin seeds 2 handfuls
hazelnuts, 1 pack
raisins half a pack
golden syrup..3 tablespoons
2 bars of 70% chocolate
rum..enough to cover the raisins

soak the raisins in the rum for 3 to 4 days.
now when that's done melt the butter in a big pan
add oats and flour to the butter ..mix
add the sugar..mix
add the seeds..mix, add the nuts ..mix, add the raisins..mix
add the golden syrup..mix
level out in a baking paper covered tray about 3/4 inch thick..flatten with the side of a knife to pack it down
bake for 50 minutes at gas 4

melt the chocolate and pour over..when its cooled put in fridge for 1 hour.
Cut into squares and put in a tub,
they last me 2 to 3 weeks ..I have 1 a day.
yes sugar and syrup maybe bad but you need the energy..rum is just for added taste, theres more good
and energy in them to outway the bad.
Believe you me I'm not the flapjack king for nothing. 
oh and I use the best ingredients not the cheap shite


----------



## FeistySquirrel (16 Apr 2014)

Now that sounds like a Flapjack worthy of anyone!.. Think I need to pop out shopping again soon  .. Added yours to the main list, Raymond.


----------



## format (16 Apr 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Is that using the dried coconut that the supermarkets sell?



Aye, just the normal dried stuff.


----------



## speccy1 (17 Apr 2014)

format said:


> Aye, just the normal dried stuff.


Thanks, going to give that a go tomorrow


----------



## format (17 Apr 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Thanks, going to give that a go tomorrow


Report back with results!


----------



## speccy1 (17 Apr 2014)

format said:


> Report back with results!


Will do, may even get a photo!


----------



## speccy1 (17 Apr 2014)

format said:


> 500g oats
> 100g sultanas
> 200g pumpkin seeds
> 150g coconut
> ...


Just taken these out of the oven. Thanks format, just need them to cool down now so I can sample a piece (or five!)


----------



## FeistySquirrel (18 Apr 2014)

Mixed dried fruit and a bit of caramel Mars (it is easter after all)... Didn't really measure anything.. Just lobbed it in.


----------



## FeistySquirrel (18 Apr 2014)

Verdict... A little crumbly, maybe cause it's a bit thin... But it's gooood!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2014)

I made some yesterday but ive eaten it all


----------



## Peteaud (22 Apr 2014)

Got an experimental batch in at the moment, i will let all know how good they are when ready.

Pics and recipe to follow (if ok)


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2014)

Flap jacks should not have all that....stuff I them. Just the normal stuf


----------



## Peteaud (22 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Flap jacks should not have all that....stuff I them. Just the normal stuf


Mine are in the oven at the mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2014)

Pete: 3040700 said:


> Mine are in the oven at the mo.


Ooh. I love flap jacks


----------



## Peteaud (22 Apr 2014)

Auds Disaronno Delights

8 oz Oats
4 oz Butter
2 oz Brown Sugar
2 Table spoons Golden Syrup
2 Shots Deserano
1 Handfull or raisins

Melt butter and mix all ingredients
Place in bake tray for 35 mins @ gas mark 4
Let cool.


These can be a bit crumbly but are not to sweet or boozy. the Disaronno flavour does not overpower either.
Adding cherries and white chocalate are options.


----------



## speccy1 (22 Apr 2014)

Going to make some more tomorrow, after feeding my neighbour with the last lot - he was going on a 300 mile cycle tour so I did the decent thing!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Apr 2014)

Made a batch on Sunday. 
500g Oats
250g butter
100g Sultanas
250g Brown sugar
Loads of golden syrup....

Nothing fancy but they're the absolute business! !


----------



## LarryDuff (24 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Made a batch on Sunday.
> 500g Oats
> 250g butter
> 100g Sultanas
> ...


How long in the oven and at what temperature?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Apr 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> How long in the oven and at what temperature?


I did 15 mins at 180, checked them, then a further 15 mins still at 180. They were a bit soft still when they came out (I think due to the huge amount of Golden Syrup) but after a couple of hours cooling in the tray they were perfect.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

I cheated on my flapjacks today and bought a large slab from Tesco for 60p. Not as nice as homemade, but more than edible


----------



## FeistySquirrel (28 May 2014)

Not made any in a while so decided to have a play...
Just Oats, butter, sugar, chocolate :-)


----------



## Herzog (28 May 2014)

These peanut ones are very tasty!


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jun 2014)

Just found this thread, so I thought I'd contribute my find. A twitter friend tweeted his no sugar no fat trail bar/flapjack recipe, originally developed as a healthier after school snack for his son. I mixed it up with despondency, thinking they would be inedible and waste a ton of good ingredients. How wrong was I?! What is great that it gives totals so you can add what you have/what you like within the oats/seeds and nuts/fruit/chocolate I must admit I did add a couple of tablespoons of honey and it was really good. Not outstanding when ate at home, but out on the bikes, up a hill, and fuel for a two day rock festival absolutely superb. Here is the link to Carl's recipe on his blog!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jun 2014)

Anyone got a recipe for peanut butter flapjacks , preferably a tried, tested and approved one.


----------

